# Downloading 1080p NOW!



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

have an HR2x dvr?
if you have the latest software and a TV that will do 1080p/24 you can get Free 1080p movies to test  go to 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/secured/main.jsp
and search for 1080p.
Enjoy!


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

This is very cool indeed!!! I saw a post over at dbstalk earlier today and jumped on it although I had downloaded a few movies as part of an "advanced program", there are a few other movies on the DTV site I hadn't gotten yet. :up: 

BTW, welcome to the "DVR Experience". "It's not as bad as I thought it would be."


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Done. Thanks for the link, Gunny


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jennifer said:


> Done. Thanks for the link, Gunny


You're welcome. Harry Potter looks beautiful. Great way to show off my new TV


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

I got Harry Potter. Went back to try again.

Search for: [1080p]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry - There are NO RESULTS that match your term.

Oh well.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep they're all gone.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Wish I'd seen this yesterday.

When are we going to be able to get 1080p PPV?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I Imagine it won't be long.
The delivery system will likely be over the internet. The VOD downloads I got look beautiful.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 2, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> I Imagine it won't be long.
> The delivery system will likely be over the internet. The VOD downloads I got look beautiful.


I think you're right about the videos being delivered over the net. My downstairs receiver has VOD and the movie was recorded. Beautiful!! 
The upstairs DVR doesn't have VOD; therefore, no movie


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

What I didn't understand is why was Harry Potter letterboxed? I didn't think 1080p would be.


----------



## mattn2 (Mar 23, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> What I didn't understand is why was Harry Potter letterboxed? I didn't think 1080p would be.


1080p has no bearing on aspect ratio of the source. I am an aspect ratio "purest". I want my movies displayed in the ratio that it was intended ... do not crop to 16:9 just because.

# Matt


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Ah ok
perhaps it was shot in 70mm or something
that makes sense


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Order of the Phoenix is 2.35:1. 16x9 is 1.78:1. The Blu Ray is very much letterbox.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Letterbox or not, it looks amazing


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Gunny, take a look at this link http://www.widescreen.org/widescreen.shtml It has a decent explanation.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks TB


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Thanks TB


It happens to most people (including me) who get their first HDTV, and they still see letterboxing.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Yep they're all gone.


Well that's not the way to introduce a new feature.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It was testing
nothing has been introduced yet


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

poppagene said:


> Well that's not the way to introduce a new feature.


They were not introducing, it was a test. It will be rolled out soon enough.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> It was testing
> nothing has been introduced yet





jimb726 said:


> They were not introducing, it was a test. It will be rolled out soon enough.


Then why did they make such a big deal of announcing the availability of the feature when my hr22 took its first upgrade?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

poppagene said:


> Then why did they make such a big deal of announcing the availability of the feature when my hr22 took its first upgrade?


I would assume because they announced a feature not the movies them selves. Big difference. This was just a test run to make sure everything works properly, or so it was indicated.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jimb726 said:


> I would assume because they announced a feature not the movies them selves. Big difference. This was just a test run to make sure everything works properly, or so it was indicated.


Yep it was, in my original post.
RIF
Reading is fundamental


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> have an HR2x dvr?
> if you have the latest software and a TV that will do 1080p/24 you can get Free 1080p movies to test


Still not available as far as I can tell. You should edit your post and title to clarify this.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

poppagene said:


> Still not available as far as I can tell. You should edit your post and title to clarify this.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

poppagene said:


> Still not available as far as I can tell. You should edit your post and title to clarify this.





Gunnyman said:


>


Reading (or noticing the OP date) is fundamental.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

poppagene said:


> Then why did they make such a big deal of announcing the availability of the feature when my hr22 took its first upgrade?


 Because while 1080p24 content is actually a very tiny "deal", DISH was trying to make a very big deal in their advertising hype about offering it (what else are you going to do when your nemesis competitor trumps you in HD by a factor of two?), and DTV was trying to take any false wind out of their sails by saying "yeah, we know, 1080p, big deal, we got it too, so lighten up". And the way to do that was to simply offer it, effectively removing their potential exclusivity and their ability to crow about it.

Now that they have been silenced on the 1080p front, maybe using the word "Turbo" will drum up some additional false excitement. Or maybe an HD-only package that has half the channels available on DTV (lame).


----------



## EricG (Jan 31, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> Now that they have been silenced on the 1080p front, maybe using the word "Turbo" will drum up some additional false excitement.


I had a "Turbo" button on my first PC. Clock speed jumped from 4.77Mhz to 8.0Mhz, Big Deal !


----------



## Martyp (Jan 6, 2004)

Well check the settings on my box and sure enough you can set it for 1080p now after asking you to hit the select button to confirm your still seeing tv , it then tells you that you can not get back to 1080p with the format button


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The Hulk is available for testing. 
**Nevermind*** it's a trailer


----------



## Mike_TV (Jan 10, 2002)

Lots of 1080p trailers are up now for those bored with the Hulk trailer...

Trailer - Hellboy 2[HD] - VOD
Trailer - Kung Fu Panda[HD] - VOD
Trailer - Tropic Thunder[HD] - VOD
Trailer - Sukiyaki Western HD...[HD] -
Trailer - Iron Man[HD] - VOD
Trailer - Ghost Town[HD] - VOD
Trailer - Eagle Eye[HD] - VOD
Trailer - The Women[HD] - VOD
Trailer - Transsiberian HD[HD] - VOD


----------

